# Hagan's Magnolia Balm



## SaratogaSprings (Jun 3, 2013)

Any info on this bottle? I would assume it to be a common bottle, but I just can't really find much info on it. All the info I find mostly talks of milk glass bottles, but this one is clear glass. I found it in a creek and would kind of like to know what kind of price tag to put on it at a bottle show. I cannot figure out how to upload a picture from my iPhone, so if anyone could help me with how to do that that would be great. It's a clear medicine type bottle, rectangular, with "Hagan's Magnolia Balm" in strong embossing. 

 Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2013)

They are indeed typically in Milk Glass, we have a couple in our collection. They are pretty common but I do not remember ever seeing one in colorless glass. Still, I don't think it will be pricey due to the general lack of interest in cosmetic containers. The Milk Glass examples go for $10 - $15 in my experience.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought one a few years ago for around $5 just because I had never seen a clear one.  It's a nice but not valuable early 1900s cosmetic bottle.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 3, 2013)

.


----------



## SaratogaSprings (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank y'all so much. I was pretty sure it was a common bottle, and I figured I would put a $12 sticker on it. Thanks!


----------

